# Stock sur le 56 ou le 29



## MCD (31 Mai 2010)

Salut les bretons du forum
Pour ceux qui l'on trouvé ou avez vous acheté votre ipad sur Lorient ou Quimper ?
Merci les macpower noir et blanc ;-)

MCD


----------

